

Ask HN: Bash on my new webapp? - dholowiski

http://onepix.me<p>I just reached what I like to think is MVP last night and I'd really appreciate it if you'd bash on my app for a bit and give me your feedback.<p>I'm looking specifically for a few things. First - can you figure out what it does? This has been my biggest problem so far as most people can't figure out what it does. Second, would you use, and pay for it?<p>Right now there is no way to pay for the service, but it would be great if you'd sign up for a trial account and let me know how the process works. I'd like to hear about any usability issues as well, or outright errors.  I have tons of extra features planned, but I'm bootstrapping so I'd really like to know if you think this is  viable project.  Thanks for your help!
======
OpenAlgorithm
Personally I would really focus the ability to know when your email has been
read, there are many analytics software providers that give you far more
detailed statistics than your package will.

While I know there are email trackers and from a commercial point of view you
would be using an email marketing provider.

But from a consumer's point of view tracking when a really important email has
been sent could be a great idea. I would use it if I was sending an email to
someone I hadn't contacted before but respected a lot and placed a high value
on being in contact with them.

As a result if I was running the site, I would focus the branding and
marketing on the consumer level, simple to use email tracking versus
commercially focussed stuff.

 __Also tip: maybe don't use so much tech mumble on the homepage, tell the
user about the results of your technology on the homepage and the details of
the technology on a sub-page, otherwise you are just confused if you are
coming from a search engine or social media site.

So something like: "copy and paste this one line into your emails and know
whether the recipient has read your message".

Looks like a cool idea so keep going.

------
bwillard
Just signed up, couple thoughts:

\- I think it is pretty clear what you do, so that is good

\- The left right buttons on the homepage weren't working for me

\- after signing up its weird to see some red text "You're 33% of the way
there...", it makes me think something went wrong.

\- its also a little weird that I have to add my e-mail address again to
create my first notification, maybe that should be pre-populated with the
address I signed up with to save a step when signing up.

\- I got 2 e-mails every time (signup, e-mail verification, notification)

But it looks cool, I will give it a try on some of our pages, nice work.

~~~
dholowiski
Thanks! I'll check in to the duplicate message thing. I'm glad that it was
pretty clear what it does. The red text was to guide you through the process
of setting up your first notification but obviously it needs some work. The
reason it asked for your email address a second time was that you can receive
notifications on other email addresses, not just the one you sign up with -
but now that you point it out it does seem dumb that you have to add it a
second time and makes more sense for me to automatically add your primary
address.

------
iSloth
"Put the Image in an HTML email and know exactly when the Email is opened."

Do most eMail clients not block images because of this client tracking, gMail
and Outlook spring to mind.

------
cschmitt
I think it is a good idea for non developers, but as a developer I would know
how to implement this feature without needing your service. So I would be a
little worried about your target audience and really making your webpage speak
to those people.

Here's my 2 cents on some things I saw: \- Plans and pricing has some css
issues \- Signup page has three sign up callouts. Maybe put some benefits on
that page and remove the duplicate call outs.

------
dirkdeman
Just signed up too, and I agree that it looks very good! I'll test drive it
for a couple of days to see how it works. I can imagine it's very cool to get
notified whenever a new user signs up, but once you get to the point where you
have 1000s users every day it could get annoying... I'm not at that point
though so I want to know!

~~~
dholowiski
Yup, you've got it exactly. You probably wouldn't want to put it on a page
that got 1000's of visits a day. Thanks.

------
dholowiski
Clickable: <http://onepix.me>

